# 1989 NISSAN 240SX - 5 Speed - $1500 OB0



## _Felix_ (Aug 2, 2004)

*1989 NISSAN 240SX - 5 Speed - $1500 OBO - Houston,TX*

1989 NISSAN 240 SX, STANDARD, 5 SPEED, A/C WORKS, 190K Miles, $1500 OBO

Houston, TX

Hey guys, I updated the pics. ;-)

http://www.alexvtech.com/nissan/n1.JPG
http://www.alexvtech.com/nissan/n2.JPG
http://www.alexvtech.com/nissan/n3.JPG
http://www.alexvtech.com/nissan/n4.JPG
http://www.alexvtech.com/nissan/n5.JPG
http://www.alexvtech.com/nissan/n6.JPG
http://www.alexvtech.com/nissan/n7.JPG
http://www.alexvtech.com/nissan/n8.JPG
http://www.alexvtech.com/nissan/n9.JPG


Drop me an e-mail if interested:

[email protected]


----------



## _Felix_ (Aug 2, 2004)

*Checking around*

checking around


----------

